# AES3 DAC an PC anschließen



## Klaus12345 (13. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich plane die Anschaffung eines Studio-DACs, der als Digitaleingang eine AES-3-Buchse hat. Könnt Ihr mir zum einen Tipps geben, wie ich das an einen PC (Win7 64bit) angeschlossen bekomme und zum anderen, ob dabei dann dieser DAC als Standardsoundouput genutzt werden kann (z.B. beim Fernsehen über den PC, beim Abspielen von Videos mit dem WMP oder mit einer DVD/BluRay Software)?

Vielen Dank & Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. August 2011)

Hi Klaus,

was schwebt dir denn für ein Gerät vor? Der Begriff "Studio-DAC" ist ein wenig arg weit gefasst, um dir genau sagen zu können wie du das mit dem PC verbindest. 
Oder vielleicht noch besser: Was genau hast du denn vor mit diesem Studio-DAC mit AES3-Input?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Klaus12345 (14. August 2011)

Mir schwebt sowas vor wie der Forssell MDAC-2, evtl. auch ein Weiss oder Lavry. Zuspieler ist ein HTPC (selbst gebaut). Software sind PowerDVD, Foobar, Mediaportal, WMC u.a. Windows-Programme. Als Lautsprecher habe ich zwei professionelle Studiomonitore. Momentan habe ich noch ein RME Fireface (USB) als DAC und steuere die Lautstärke über Totalmix. Das Fireface soll ersetzt werden, da ich das woanders brauche. Für Lautstärkeregelung mit einem neuen DAC denke ich an einen Funk MTX.

Nur mit AES habe ich leider keine Ahnung. Ich bin u.a. überrscht, dass es da nicht einfach eine simple (="billige") Schnittstellenkarte gibt. Ich vermute, dass ich da eine vielkanalige von Lynx (AES-16) oder RME nehmen muss... Meine Sorge ist aber in erster Linie, dass "normale" (nicht-Asio-fähige) Windows Anwendungen Probleme machen könnten?

LIebe Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. August 2011)

Wenn dir das RME Fireface imit TotalMix soweit gefallen hat, dann wäre doch vielleicht das RME HDSPe AES (evtl. in Verbindung mit dem BOB-32 Breakout Box) etwas für dich. Lynx AES16e sollte genauso funktionieren, allerdings gibts da afaik keine Breakout Box, sondern nur diese lästige Kabelsalat-Peitsche.

Beide sind nicht nur ASIO-tauglich, sondern auch WDM-kompatibel, Lynx hat zusätzlich noch WaveRT Unterstützung, die RME nicht hat.
Sollte eigentlich soweit keine Probleme mit Audio-Software ohne ASIO geben.

Mir ist allerdings immernoch nicht so ganz klar, warum du unbedingt AES3 haben möchtest. Ich finde, dass der technische Aufwand um es "richtig" zu machen einfach viel zu hoch ist. Oder willst du dir auch noch einen AES Master Clock Generator kaufen, um einen ordentlich synchronisierten Digitalaudio-Datenstrom (unter ASIO) zu kriegen?

Wie gesagt, es wäre hilfreich zu wissen, was du da genau vorhast. Für eine reine HTPC Anwendung halte ich das Gesamtvorhaben AES3 für massiv überdimensioniert und im Zusammenhang mit den von dir genannten Zuspielquellen und deren Kombination für eher untauglich.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Klaus12345 (14. August 2011)

Hallo Martin,

kurz gefasst habe ich einfach das Problem, einen DAC wir den Forssell am HTPC für die DA-Wandlung anzuschließen. Der hat nur 2 Eingänge, einen AES3 und einen SPDIF. Mein PC hat nur einen SPDIF-Ausgang, der aber wie ich glaube nicht bitgenau die Audiodaten durchreicht, er kommt ja von einer billigen onboard-Soundkarte (abgesehen davon gibt es ja auch noch consumer-SPDIF und "richtiges" SPDIF).

Eine externe Masterclock werde ich nicht brauchen, da ich nicht mehrere Studiogräte synchronisieren muss. [Soweit ich weiss, bringt eine AES/EBU-Karte eine weitere Clock mit (der Forssell DAC hat natürlich auch eine), aber da kann ich mir ja aussuchen, ob ich die der Karte oder eben die interne Clock des DAC nutze. Ich werde sicher die Clock des DAC nutzen.]

Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. August 2011)

Sobald eine Anwendung DirectSound nutzt um Audio wiederzugeben, hast du keine "bitgenauen" Audiodaten mehr. Erstens weil alle in DirectSound eingehenden Audioquellen auf eine einheitliche Ausgangs-Samplerate/Bitrate konvertiert werden und zweitens, weil die Audiosignale wegen des "shared modes" vorgemischt werden.

Wenn du statt des bedienerfreundlichen "shared modes", in dem mehrere Audioquellen gleichzeitig wiedergeben können, lieber den "exclusive mode" nutzen willst, in dem z.B. ASIO oder auch WaveRT arbeiten, dann kannst du einen bitgenauen Digitalaudio-Datenstrom bekommen .... sofern Samplerate und Bitrate mit der der Audioquelle übereinstimmen. Allerdings kannst du dann nicht mehr verschiedene Audioquellen gleichzeitig nutzen. Außerdem weißt du sicher, dass viele "Player" überhaupt kein ASIO oder WaveRT unterstützen. WaveRT ist ohnehin nur bei Audiointerfaces verfügbar, die onBoard oder irgendeine PCI-Variante sind. Externe Audio-Interfaces via USB oder Firewire können prinzipbedingt kein WaveRT.

Also nochmal:
Dein Vorhaben einer bitgenauen Audioübertragung ist im Umfeld eines HTPC eher nicht praktikabel.
Der "exclusive mode" von ASIO ist hervorragend geeignet für eine DAW mit einer klar definierten Infrastruktur (hurra, ich hab Cubase und arbeite damit, basta). Wenn aber verschiedene Player zusammenspielen müssen, dann endet das Vorhaben von hardware-nahem, latenzarmem, bitgenauem Audio in aller Regel in Konfigurations- und Einstellungs-Frust statt Musikgenuss.


----------



## Klaus12345 (14. August 2011)

Hallo Martin,

Cubase habe ich nicht, da ich Reaper als Recording und Mastering Software nutze. 
Nehmen wir also an, dass ich einfach im Wohnzimmer meine Masterings mache (meine Aufnahmestudio ist tatsächlich woanders) und mit Foobar über's ASIO-Plugin Musik höre, wie kann ich dann den Forssell am besten an den PC anschließen?

Du hast bei Deinen Punkten natürlich vollkommen recht; bei den anderen Programmen geht es aber nur darum, dass man überhaupt hören kann, und nur bei Foobar und Reaper geht es mir um bitgenau.
Für mich ist das tatsächlich eine ernsthafte und wichtige Frage. In unserem Wohnzimmer stehen LS, die in den besten Aufnahmestudios ebenfalls verwendet werden.

Liebe Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. August 2011)

Den Forssell MDAC kannst du nicht direkt am PC anschließen. Es ist kein PC-Audiointerface.
Wenn dir der AES3 Weg vom PC zum DAC wirklich so wichtig ist, dann musst du ein entsprechendes Audiointerface kaufen und einbauen.
Die möglichen Kandidaten stehen oben.
RME oder Lynx (jeweils als interne Karten) sind als Hersteller durchaus zu empfehlen.

Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass das massive Geldverschwendung ist, was du da vorhast.
Du schreibst von einem DAC, der ein Vermögen kostet und trotzdem lediglich 2 Kanäle bietet.
Also scheint z.B. das Thema Surround in deiner Welt keine Rolle zu spielen.

WENN bitgenaues Surround also keine Rolle spielt, dann ist S/PDIF (Koax oder TOSlink) bzgl. der übertragenen Audiodaten komplett IDENTISCH mit AES3 ... und um mehrere Klassen günstiger zu haben.

Meiner Meinung nach völliger Wahnsinn, tausende Euro rauszuwerfen für eine mehr als fragwürdige, maximal 1 Meter lange Strecke zwischen HTPC und DAC. Ordentliches ASIO-taugliches Audiointerface mit (u.a.) S/PDIF Ausgang und auf der anderen Seite dann ein brauchbarer DAC wie z.B. der Violectric V800 und fertig is die Laube.
Noch einfacher geht es natürlich, wenn deine Studiomonitore digitale Eingänge haben, was heute ja auch keine Seltenheit mehr ist bei Aktiv-Monitoren. Dann kannst du dir den gesamten Elektronik-Kram zwischen Audio-Interface und Monitoren komplett sparen. Noch bitgenauer kommst du nicht vom PC zum Lautsprecher. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Klaus12345 (14. August 2011)

Hallo Martin,

nein Geld rauswerfen möchte ich in der Tat nicht  (-:
Bitgenaues Surround brauche ich nicht, das stimmt. Ich brauche nur Stereo.
Die Studiomonitore habe ich schon, und die haben keinen Digitaleingang.

Dass der Forssell kein PC-Interface ist, weiß ich natürlich.
Wenn ich Dich oben korrekt verstanden habe, könnte ich doch den Forssell doch einfach per SPDIF (der hat einen RCA-Anschluss dafür, also koaxial SPDIF) an den PC über eine Asio-fähige Soundkarte anschließen und hätte dann bitgenaues Abspielen über Foobar und Reaper?

(Falls das stimmt: Kannst Du mir eine Soundkarte empfehlen? Oder sollte es sogar onbard-Karten geben, die das können)?

Viele Grüße & Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. August 2011)

Also onBoard Soundchips die ASIO 2.0 tauglich sind, gibt es nicht.
Hier kann aber z.B. das kostenlose ASIO4All helfen.
Interne Soundkarten werden immer seltener, der Markt dafür ist einfach zu klein. Deshalb sind die meisten noch verfügbaren internen Soundkarten noch reguläre PCI-Karten. Man müsste wissen was für Slots dir in deinem HTPC noch zur Verfügung stehen.
Eine Möglichkeit könnte z.B. die ESI Maya44 (regulärer PCI-Slot) sein .. oder aber die RME HDSP 9632 (ebenfalls reguläres PCI).

Externe Audiointerfaces via Firewire/USB gibts wie Sand am Meer von billig bis richtig teuer. Wenn dir die 192kHz Samplefrequenz wichtig ist, dann kostet der Spaß eben ein wenig mehr als wenn die 96kHz reichen. Ich kann von hier aus nicht beurteilen, ob du überhaupt 192kHz Audiodaten hast. 
Schau dich einfach mal um, z.B. bei Thomann. Allerdings sehe ich kaum einen Grund irgendwas am Hersteller zu ändern, wenn du mit dem RME Fireface zufrieden warst. Gibt von RME sicher auch etwas günstigere Interfaces.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bokay (14. August 2011)

Hallo,

von Benchmark gibt es Wandler die deinem Anspruch möglicherweise genügen, die über ein Usb-Interface verfügen.

Benchmark DAC 1


----------



## Klaus12345 (14. August 2011)

Hallo Jakob,

ja, das wäre auch eine Variante. Es gibt noch weitere, z.B. Antelope Zodiac Gold. Dann wird Lynx bald den Hilo starten, und es gibt im höheren Preissegment zumindest noch was von Weiss.

Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass bei "Highend"-Audio für "Consumer" ein bisschen Schindluder getrieben wird - natürlich nicht generell, aber die Gefahr besteht da verstärkt, Mythen aufzusitzen.
Kabel sind dabei der Gipfel (insbes. Digitalkabel)... Deshalb, und auch weil ich selbst Recording betreibe, tendiere ich zu Studioequipment. 
In den nächsten Wochen werde ich nach Möglichkeit verschiedene Geräte an meinen LS testen und mich dann entscheiden. In die engere Auswahl kommt dabei auch Lynx Aurora 8, für den es ein USB-Modul gibt. Das ist aber auch nicht gerade billig, sodass ich auch ein AES-INterface wie das von Martin angeregte HDSP nehmen kann.

Bei den Studiogeräten gefällt mir auch nicht alles, insbes. auf den zunächst geplanten Wohnzimmer-Einsatz. Es gibt z.B. Wandler mit Lüfter, oder welche mit bis zu 10 Minuten Einschalt-(Aufwärm-)zeit. 

Am Ende wird das Gehör entscheiden, und das - wenn ich es vernünftig hinbekomme - im Blindtest.

Liebe Grüße,
Klaus



bokay hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> von Benchmark gibt es Wandler die deinem Anspruch möglicherweise genügen, die über ein Usb-Interface verfügen.
> 
> Benchmark DAC 1


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. August 2011)

... und nicht dass du denkst, im Studiobereich würde nicht auch enorm Schindluder getrieben.
Wenn ich nur z.B. an diese unsäglichen Studio-CD-Player aus dem Hause Studer (Revox) denke, gemeint sind A725 und A727, dann wird mir schlecht. Was bringt mir im Produktionsalltag ein schweineteurer CD-Player, wenn er alle Nase lang die von Anderen gelieferten CDs verweigert? CDs, die jeder andere Feld-, Wald- & Wiesen-Player klaglos abspielt.

Was ich mit dieser kleinen Anekdote sagen will:
Studioequipment kann teils sehr empfindlich gegenüber jeder denkbaren und undenkbaren Art von Störeinflüssen reagieren. Preis und Image schützen nicht vor Problemen.


----------



## Klaus12345 (17. August 2011)

Ich habe ja inzwischen verstanden, dass AES/EBU für's Wohnzimmer überdimensioniert ist    (-:
Trotzdem noch eine Frage dazu - vielleicht stelle ich ja mal mein Recording-Equipment um!:
Eine AES/EBU-Karte ist doch im einfachsten Fall nur eine digitale Schnittstellen karte. Ist es dann egal, welche ich nehme? Konkret gibt es 2 die in Frage kommen: Lynx AES16e oder RME HDSP AIO. Bei RME gefällt mir Total Mix sehr gut und vom Fireface her kenne ich dessen Bedienung. Außerdem ist die RME erheblich billiger, obwohl sie noch Extras bietet (die ich aber nicht brauche).

Randfrage noch dazu: vermutlich gehen beim CD-Hören über den Asio-Treiber dann 16bit-Werte vom Rechner in die Karte und es kommen 24-bit Werte raus zum Weiterleiten nach außen? Frage ich nur wegen Lautstärkeregelung per Software... Ist aber wirklich nur eine Nebenfrage; wichtiger ist mir die erste.

Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. August 2011)

Wenn ich sowas bräuchte, dann würde ich auch eher zur RME HDSPe AIO tendieren, auch wenn man da für bestimmte Features wie z.B. die Synchronisation extra Optionen kaufen muss. Diese Optionen brauchen zwar keinen Steckplatz, aber doch immerhin jeweils einen oder mehrere Slot(s) im Gehäuse, das sollte man bedenken.

Unsynchronisiert würde ich derartige Technik im Studiobetrieb nicht einsetzen. Erst durch den Einsatz einer ordentlichen Synchronisierung aller Digitalquellen und -zuspieler und evtl. Mixer kannst du wirklich störungsfrei (bezogen auf digitale Audioströme) arbeiten. Das ist ein teurer Spaß und erfordert eine Menge Planungsarbeit um die Infrastruktur auf ein solides Fundament zu setzen. Deshalb hatte ich auch z.B. in einem vorherigen Beitrag von einem Masterclock Generator geschrieben. Immer besser. sowas "zentral" zu haben. So kannst du dann jederzeit beliebige Komponenten zur Infrastruktur hinzufügen oder bei Bedarf (oder im Störungsfall) auch mal rausnehmen.

Möchtest du im Studiobetrieb auf eine Synchronisierung verzichten, dann ist AES/EBU unnötig, solange die Peripherie auch andere digitale Schnittstellen hat.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Klaus12345 (19. August 2011)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Unsynchronisiert würde ich derartige Technik im Studiobetrieb nicht einsetzen. Erst durch den Einsatz einer ordentlichen Synchronisierung aller Digitalquellen und -zuspieler und evtl. Mixer kannst du wirklich störungsfrei (bezogen auf digitale Audioströme) arbeiten. Das ist ein teurer Spaß und erfordert eine Menge Planungsarbeit um die Infrastruktur auf ein solides Fundament zu setzen. Deshalb hatte ich auch z.B. in einem vorherigen Beitrag von einem Masterclock Generator geschrieben. Immer besser. sowas "zentral" zu haben. So kannst du dann jederzeit beliebige Komponenten zur Infrastruktur hinzufügen oder bei Bedarf (oder im Störungsfall) auch mal rausnehmen.


 
Hallo Martin,

AES/EBU dürfte den Vorteil haben, dass man den DAC mit 24bit ansteuern kann, und damit sehr verlustarm die Lautstärke im Rechner reduzieren kann. Eine Synchronisierung mittel zentraler Clock würde ich bei nur einem Gerät nicht vorsehen. Grundsätzlich könnte man die Clock des DAC als Masterclock schalten und damit den Datenzustrom steuern (also den Word Clock Ausgang auf die AES/EBU Karte legen). Vermutlich wird das aber nicht einmal einen hörbaren Unterschied bringen, denn für Sync nutzten DACs (zus. mit PLL) ja effizient das Eingangssignal.
Highend-DACs wie der Forssell oder Lavry DA924 haben nicht einmal einen Clock-I/O...
Aber Du meinst ja vmtl. auch größere Studioaufbaus, die bei jedoch im WoZi nicht geplant sind.

Meine Praxistests muss ich leider um ein paar Wochen nach hinten verschieben, da ich gerne den Hilo von Lynx gleich mit testen möchte.

Liebe Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. August 2011)

Wenn du native 24bit Audioquellen (oder höher) auf dem PC hast, dann mag das Sinn machen. Super Audio CDs wären z.B. potentiell so ein Fall. S/PDIF kann zwar auch 24bit Audio übertragen, allerdings muss die Hardware das unterstützen. Kann evtl. mühsam sein, herauszufinden welche Hardware das mitmacht.
Hast du allerdings eh nur 16bit Audiodaten auf dem Rechner, dann macht ein Upsampling von 16bit auf 24bit für den Signalweg zum DAC keinen Sinn.

Die Synchronisationsmöglichkeit ist nur für Studioumgebung sinnvoll, genau.
Wenn mehrere digitale Audioquellen zusammenspielen müssen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

